# How do I find "My List" in the Netflix player?



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I tried searching for this.... can't believe no one else is asking..... but the inability to search for full phrases hampered my search. 

The Netflix player has always made it a bit of a game of hide and seek to find "my list" (ie., the queue). Lately, when exiting a playback I can't find it at all. It doesn't seem to be available at all these days unless I exit the app and then restart it. 

Is there perhaps a keyboard shortcut to access "my list" that I'm ignorant of? 

Paul


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've always seemed to find it at the 2nd or 3rd row of icons from the top. I rarely browse Netflix anymore now that we have OnePass though, so it's been awhile since I've had to look at the Netflix UI.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Scroll up. It usually is the row right above the Search/Profiles/Exit row of icons.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

That's just it..... after ending a Netflix playback, "my list" WASN'T ANYWHERE. We scrolled until the same line of thumbnails came around for the second time and the "my list" row of thumbnails was nowhere to be seen. We completely exited the app back to "my shows" and then restarted the Netflix app and "my list" reappeared. 

I figure it is like reorganizing a grocery store so you have to look through the whole store for your item, finding other impulse buys along the way. And just as annoying. 

Paul


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

That could very well be a bug. I'll see if I have the issue on mine, if I get a chance.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've seen that before too. It's weird the categories it lists is very random. I wish they had a better way to find content other then search and random categories they decide to show you.


----------

